# Introducing the Pass Program!!!



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

*Ok guys, I know its been a while since I last posted on medstudentz, BUT I wanted to make it up to you by sharing something that a dear friend shared with me! It's called the (USMLE) Pass Program. Many of you might have heard of it, and maybe some of you haven't. But I felt compelled to post this because I know how stressful preparing for your boards can be!*
*Its a program designed to help students with difficutly of passing the boards, for whatever reason that maybe... In my opinion, it is WAY better then Kaplan! It was founded by Dr. Francis Ihejirika who is CEO and Course Director of the program and "boy does he know how to teach!" It's amazing how after watching just one of his lectures you suddenly get a grasp of things and you start to feel the desire and motivation to learn more! *
*Guys, I would not vouch for something that I do not believe in, and I definitly believe in this program! *
*Something else I failed to mention earlier is that Dr. Francis does not follow your typical format of teaching as does Kaplan. He goes on another level of teaching which allows you to see the beginning to end of each system in the body. If you dont understand this I'll give you an example: Take the cardiovascular system. He would take this and teach the histology, anatomy, fisiology, pathology and the farmocology of it so that you can understand exactly how everything works. After this, he teaches you have to apply this information in the clinical aspect. *
*He also has a 93% pass rate!!!#eek Now, if that's not amazing, I dont know what is!*
*Ok people, if you dont believe me, you dont have to take my word for it. Just visit the programs website and read it for yourselves! The url is:*
PASS Program
Good luck to you all!


----------



## Raluca (Apr 9, 2008)

This is great info I have to say....
I am studying for USMLE 1 with a friend and I have to say we have been thinking about this way to study on our own....not exactly the same...we just sort of had a sparkle...we thought we would give it a shot...it's so funny to see this program going on...too bad I'm not in US .I would have gone for it in no time...
This is great! Great idea, great program! iT MUST WORK! #yes




Natacha said:


> *Ok guys, I know its been a while since I last posted on medstudentz, BUT I wanted to make it up to you by sharing something that a dear friend shared with me! It's called the (USMLE) Pass Program. Many of you might have heard of it, and maybe some of you haven't. But I felt compelled to post this because I know how stressful preparing for your boards can be!*
> *Its a program designed to help students with difficutly of passing the boards, for whatever reason that maybe... In my opinion, it is WAY better then Kaplan! It was founded by Dr. Francis Ihejirika who is CEO and Course Director of the program and "boy does he know how to teach!" It's amazing how after watching just one of his lectures you suddenly get a grasp of things and you start to feel the desire and motivation to learn more! *
> *Guys, I would not vouch for something that I do not believe in, and I definitly believe in this program! *
> *Something else I failed to mention earlier is that Dr. Francis does not follow your typical format of teaching as does Kaplan. He goes on another level of teaching which allows you to see the beginning to end of each system in the body. If you dont understand this I'll give you an example: Take the cardiovascular system. He would take this and teach the histology, anatomy, fisiology, pathology and the farmocology of it so that you can understand exactly how everything works. After this, he teaches you have to apply this information in the clinical aspect. *
> ...


----------

